# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Nolva and Drinking

## Cwired

I am taking Liquid Tamox and was wondering if it would be okay to drink on it. There was no recent cycle i am just taking it for treatment. Would it cause the Nolvadex to not work as efficient..or would it not cause any effects?

----------


## Dmitri Diablo

As in Alcohol?

I am curious too, about mixing booze, with any part of the cycle, actually...

----------


## Cwired

Right as in alcohol. But I am not worried about cycle or post cycle just for treatment using nolva

----------


## Cwired

Right as in alcohol. But I am not worried about cycle or post cycle just for treatment using nolva

----------


## Dmitri Diablo

Anyone?! lol. Two newbies, same question!

----------


## MickeyKnox

yes you can. even on pct you can. BUT, why would you?? 

in your case, you have not just blown a wad of coin on a cycle and then want to drink alcohol...that would be counter productive at the very least. 

**having said that, please search nolva and liver toxicity as sometime this can cause problems in some people.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> of course you can. even on pct you can. BUT, why would you?? 
> 
> in your case, you have not just blown a wad of coin on a cycle and then want to drink alcohol...that would be counter productive at the very least. anyway,* it can't hurt you* if that's what you're asking.


I'm not one to blow the whole liver toxicity issue out of proportion, in fact I think it's given way too much hype, but to say that drinking alcohol (and especially not specifying to what extent) while on tamox can't hurt you, is not accurate.

Edit: OP do a search on nolvadex and liver toxicity, it can be hepatoxic to some people.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I'm not one to blow the whole liver toxicity issue out of proportion, in fact I think it's given way too much hype, but to say that drinking alcohol (and especially not specifying to what extent) while on tamox can't hurt you, is not accurate.
> 
> Edit: OP do a search on nolvadex and liver toxicity, it can be hepatoxic to some people.


i stand corrected. my statement was to vague. thanks for correcting me Sarge.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I have drank a few times during my pct, but i stuck to beer, and never got drunk. Getting wasted seems very counter productive.

----------


## stpete

Totally counter-productive. Why would you want to drink thru PCT?

----------


## Blergs

> yes you can. even on pct you can. BUT, why would you?? 
> 
> in your case, you have not just blown a wad of coin on a cycle and then want to drink alcohol...that would be counter productive at the very least. 
> 
> **having said that, please search nolva and liver toxicity as sometime this can cause problems in some people.


exacly, also SERMS is not the same as SARMS . this is in wrong section, just a heads up.
cuss you might get better help if its in the right spot.

yes you could drink, but dont over do it.
what are you using it for if not for PCT?
if its to boost your tlevel and trying to gain extra muscle, your going about it the wrong way.

----------


## Blergs

> Totally counter-productive. Why would you want to drink thru PCT?


PCT is the most vulnerable time for the body, its the time to eat alot, not train too much and let your body recover.
i agree with you. its a bad idea

----------


## Blergs

> I have drank a few times during my pct, but i stuck to beer, and never got drunk. Getting wasted seems very counter productive.


yah having a couple is not biggie, and a couple beers i feel are acually good for you, depending on the beer.
now getting trashed is still not a good idea.

----------

